# Anyone WTT for a rainbow may/June? Come join me.....



## Mummy2Corban

Hey, Im looking for ladies waiting to try for a rainbow! Im gonna start ttc may/June. Anyone wanna join me? Xx


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi mummy2corban, i'm also WTT in may/june! Hopefully the time will fly by and until then it's great to chat to people on B&B and get prepared for it again.

I'm 30 and married with a 14 month old boy. I'm a teacher and love my job. 

Hope you've had a good day :)

Emma x


----------



## Cat lady

We are waiting to try until June/July, depending on ovulation dates etc. 
My name is Lisa, I have Thomas who is 17 months old. I am a vet nurse and I love my job too...apart from the oncall! That sucks!
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey ladies, How are you all? I'm Laura and have a nearly 14 month old little boy called Corban! I'm a full time mummy and totally feel like this is the job i've waited for! I had a molar pregnancy in August 2011 and received chemo until 9th Dec (as you already know Lisa) I have my follow up appointment on the 27th Jan for a scan to check all is o.k! I'm meant to wait a year to ttc but my doctors are happy with a 6 month wait. YAY! How long did it take you to fall with you little fellas? What are your cycles like? Im glad to say i've been regular after everything that has happened even though ive gone from a 27 day cycle to a 34 day cycle after the molar!

Im glad we are all waiting together! Can share some tips etc!

xxx


----------



## Cat lady

I had my coil out and 2 weeks later I was pregnant! I have now had 3 periods since having Thomas and I seem to be a regular 28 days which is good! I dont have any tips Im afraid. I am hoping it will be as easy as last time!
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

yeah i had one period after having corban and fell pregnant that cycle! Then because of the molar and my hcg being so high i didnt have a period until my levels had dropped right down. It took us 4 months for corban but we were taking when it happens it happens so just had sex whenever. With the molar i done ovulation sticks and we had sex every other night and it happened first time. Im hoping that its the same this time! Xx


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi Laura and Lisa 

Firstly nice to meet you both! Sorry to hear about your molar pregnancy Laura. It isn't something I was familiar with. Sounds like you've been through the mill so i'm really pleased your recovery is going so well. Fingers crossed for the 27th and everything being great. 

I was lucky with my first that we got pregnant in the second month of trying. We'd only been using condoms since i'd come off the pill a few of months before. My cycles were regular and it was all quite straightforward! After having my baby I had the coil which I hated cos my periods became really heavy but i've stuck with it until this week when i've had it out, hooray!! DH says he wants to be more relaxed about things this time and see what happens (although seeing as I know my cycles roughly i'll be making sure the appropriate dates are noted lol!)

I was a bit of a worrier last time round and didn't enjoy my pregnancy as much as I wanted too. This time i'm going to make sure I keep it a secret longer, don't put on so much weight and wear nicer maternity clothes! Will you do anything differently?

Emma x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

i didnt worry so much with corban. When i fell with the molar i always felt something wasnt right and our eating scan just confirmed it (not that it made it any easier) i cannot wait to be pregnant again but this time round ill be soooo worried with the risk of another molar! Luckily ill get extra scans so i hope that puts my mind at rest. We are using condoms up until we start trying. Im doing opks just to get an idea of ovulation. Ive been getting positives on day 21 of a 34 day cycle. Fingers crossed i stay regular. When Will you start taking vitamins? Xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Its good they do extra scans to help put your mind at rest and hopefully it will  I didn't actually have anything to worry about but I guess it was just because it was the first time i'd been pregnant. This time I know what to expect and i've got the stretch marks to prove it!

I've started taking folic acid this week and we've got a box of normal multi vitamins that I take but the box says not to if your planning on getting pregnant. How long before should you take pre-natal vitamins instead of the ordinary ones? Its just i've got a 2 month supply still to use up!

Emma x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Im not really sure?? Im currently worried about taking folic acid as its something i couldnt touch while on treatment as it encourges to cells to divide. Its something ill ask at my follow up appointment but id like to start soon. My friend starting taking pre-natals a few months before she came off the pill. 

Im really wanting to try again but i know when we do ill worry! Im so glad we get early scan so it will firstly rule out a complete then later on will rule out a partial molar but im thinking its gonna be fine! What sex would you like next?? 

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

I'm not really sure... It would be easier to have a boy because we have so much stuff and all of my son's cousins are girls so he needs an ally! But if its a girl I will be equally happy. Have you any preference?

Emma x


----------



## Cat lady

We kind of use condoms but generall the pullout method! Bad I know! I would like a girl this time, but most importantly would like a healthy bubba! Thomas was born with malrotation and we went through hell. I also, will be getting more scans to ensure it doesnt happen again, very scary though! I will probably start taking folic acid in May/June and then the multivits when I am preggo.
When would you like the birthday? I defo feel April would be a good month!
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I would love a girl next! But saying that i would be just as happy with a boy....do need some pink in my life though as even the pets are all boys! Plus like you say we have lots of boys stuff so would be cheaper! After all this ill be happy with either. Will you be finding out the sex??? Seeing as Corban is a November baby i wouldnt mind a spring baby! If it happens quickly for use all we will get a march/april/may baby! Do you worry about it taking time to conceive? I worry after all this it might take a while?!?!? But if my periods are regular and my follow up scan is ok im sure all wil be well.

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I would love a girl next! But saying that i would be just as happy with a boy....do need some pink in my life though as even the pets are all boys! Plus like you say we have lots of boys stuff so would be cheaper! After all this ill be happy with either. Will you be finding out the sex??? Seeing as Corban is a November baby i wouldnt mind a spring baby! If it happens quickly for use all we will get a march/april/may baby! Do you worry about it taking time to conceive? I worry after all this it might take a while?!?!? But if my periods are regular and my follow up scan is ok im sure all wil be well.

xxx


----------



## Cat lady

We will most definately be finding out the sex, thats half of the excitement! Like you said having aboy would be easier as already have all the stuff but would love a girl. Thomas was August born, I defo dont want to be heavily preggo over summer again. Im not worried about not falling pregnant straight away again, we will just take it easy and not worry about things. I dont want to put pressure on it! Although I think we will stop again if it gets to Aug/Sept and I am still not preggo, and start again in nove. 
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Im sooo tempted to find out the sex but i found it really helped me in labour cause i was desperate by then to know what we were having! It must have been super hard being heavily pregnant during the hot summer...specially those last few weeks when your massive and cant get comfy etc! Im hoping it doesnt take us to long to get preggo as im broooooooody! I dont wanna put pressure on it to much but because of everything thats happened i just wanna have a baby in my belly! Hehe! 

xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Ahhh, yeah I bet you are excited to have a baby in your belly again!! Me too! Would go for it now, but we have a holiday to Majorca in October and I dont want to be heavily preggo by then and also, we need to finish paying off a loan in Feb next year, that will make our lives alot easier.
I was thinking about all the things about pregnancy I wasnt too keen on and the fluid retention and PUPPS were the worst, I retained so much fluid I was like a balloon! Pitting oedema is the correct term - I didnt even have high bp. PUPPs was horrific, I was so itchy - really hope I dont get that again, although I read you only usually get that when having your first and having a boy. Morning sickness!! Had it the whole way through bar a few weeks in the middle, I used to drive around with a bag stuck on my gearstick for me to vom in to!!! LOL!
Even after all that I loved feeling that little baby growing inside of me, I think Thomas would love a brother or sister. We will only have one more I think though. So when are your fertile days in May/June, when do you think you are going to go for it?
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I cant wait to have a bump again! Yay! I think i was extremely lucky in my pregnancy as i had nausea till about 16-17 weeks and just had the pelvic pain! My friend had really swollen ankles and she had a august baby so i feel for you in the heat! Did you gag while brushing your teeth? Haha! I used to dread brushing my teeth. I think Corban would love a brother/sister too, he is really good with babies. I have one of those ovulation apps on my phone so if i continue with a 34 day cycle ill ovulate the the 1at few days of may and and then the beginning of june......im thinking if i continue getting negative hcg results and my scan at the end of the month goes ok we will NTNP in May...then go for it properly in june. Ive done plenty of research on the whole molar thing and i have a slight increased risk of another also ladies who had the stronger chemo fell pregnant even before the 6 month mark and all was well. Relapse is most likely to happen in the 1st 3 months too so like i say if results are ok a month of NTNP in may then full on TTC june! Yay! What about you? Do you know your fertile days?

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Lol I would also love a Spring baby seeing as there are no Spring birthdays in our immediate family yet so I think that would be nice for them. I've not really thought about it the possibility of it taking a while to conceive. I would like to think I will not get worried if it takes a few months or so, but I know in reality I probably will! I am keen to be relaxed and enjoy this journey :)

Ah morning sickness! I had it from 14 weeks to about 18. Not long but intense...I remember I wouldn't let DH eat meat because the smell of raw or cooked meat made me really sick. I even had to rush to the toilets in the supermarket after walking down the meat aisle! 

I've programmed in my last 2 cycles into my ovulation app and it predicts I will be fertile in the second week in May so that's what we're (going for. I think I may just get DH to oblige every other day to be on the safe side - sure he'll love that!

Aww One Born Every Minute has just come on and DH has just wiped a tear away, heheh! I bet he wouldn't like to know I've just said that on here!

Emma x


----------



## baby D

Meee! May time hopefully!


----------



## baby D

as for nausea ---- had it from 6 weeks till 14 weeks with my son and 7 weeks till 12 ish with my daughter. My son's was much more intense but my daughter's felt worse as am a Teacher now and tring to teach effectively when you feel sick all the time is so hard! Not looking forward too that again!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

hey baby d, its lovely to have another join us! How are you? With the molar pregnancy i had extreme nausea from about 7-8 weeks which got worse after my d&c and having the chemo i felt extreme nausea too. This time round i Can honestly say ill be happy with the sickness if i have a healthy baby in my belly! Baby d do you mind what sex you have next? Will you find out the sex? All ladies how you gonna pass time waiting? Im total broody and wish we could try now but for the molar reasons we Cant so we have decided to sort bits out on the house! We are having our living room door changed so we have a corner in the living room! Last few nights we have been trashing things to have them ready for the builder! Then we plan on sorting the bathroom.... O dear! He he! Bring on baby making! Xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

I've decided to throw myself into work. I'm busy on a couple of projects and want to make the best job I can of them. We have house things to do too-the living room and the spare bedroom. But its probably not worth doing the spare room till we have another little peanut on the way as our older one will move into there nearer the time. I wouldn't want to decorate twice! 

The days seem to be passing so slowly at the moment....! 

DH surprised me tonight by just saying out of the blue that he's been thinking of baby names! Feeling quite pleased about that and maybe trying to be cool about it all with him is working :-D

Emma x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

mrspeanut said:


> I've decided to throw myself into work. I'm busy on a couple of projects and want to make the best job I can of them. We have house things to do too-the living room and the spare bedroom. But its probably not worth doing the spare room till we have another little peanut on the way as our older one will move into there nearer the time. I wouldn't want to decorate twice!
> 
> The days seem to be passing so slowly at the moment....!
> 
> DH surprised me tonight by just saying out of the blue that he's been thinking of baby names! Feeling quite pleased about that and maybe trying to be cool about it all with him is working :-D
> 
> Emma x

Im trying to keep busy too! We are currently starting our living room so ill be focusing on that! Also want to finish corbans room off once the radiator gets moved! Im totally feeling the slow days too :cry: i really wish at times we could try for our rainbow now but i know im already cutting the recommended years wait to 6 months. We have already decided on a girls name!! :thumbup: If we have a girl she will be called Indigo Grace :thumbup: Indigo being a colour of a rainbow and Grace as its my mum, nans etc middle name! Totally unsure of a boys name as yet though. Be so great for us all to be bump buddies!

How is everyone? Got much planned for the weekend?

Laura
xxx


----------



## GillyM

Hi Ladies, I'm looking to TTC in May/June! It'll be my first and I'm really excited! Kind of wish we could start trying a bit earlier but I've got a Marathon (London) to run first!

I'm on the pill currently and really have no idea when to come of it in order to start trying in May/June. For a 31 year old whose friends all have kids I'm pretty clueless to be honest! ha ha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

hey gilly, welcome! And wow your running London marathon? You gotta keep us updated with that. My brother is currently training for iron man in Austria which is July i think. Well with my first i came off after our holiday then 4 months later i got pregnant. I think its best you come off a little before you want to try as it Will start coming out of your system. With my molar pregnancy i was taking the mini pill as i was breastfeeding and the month i finish i fell pregnant with the molar. :( i couldnt take the pill while on chemo so we are sticking with condoms until may/June time! I guess your doing lots of training right now? Xxx


----------



## GillyM

Hi there Mummy2Corban. So sorry for your molar pregnancy. Good luck come May/June. 

If I should come of the pill before we want to start trying I think maybe I should come off it while I'm training but just use condoms until after the marathon (think I'll be a bit knackered from all the training anyway!! ha ha!) 

I am doing a fair bit of training at the moment but got to increase it from now on. Got a lovely 9 mile run to do tomorrow!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah using condoms will give you the pill to come out of your system so once you have done your run you can get on it! Hehe! Baby dance away.

I have everything crossed for a healthy pregnancy! Let us know how your run goes....i walk down the park but thats about it so good one you!

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

GillyM said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm looking to TTC in May/June! It'll be my first and I'm really excited! Kind of wish we could start trying a bit earlier but I've got a Marathon (London) to run first!
> 
> I'm on the pill currently and really have no idea when to come of it in order to start trying in May/June. For a 31 year old whose friends all have kids I'm pretty clueless to be honest! ha ha

Hi Gilly :wave: Wow the London Marathon, that's hardcore! When is it? With regards to the pill, there's lots of different opinions and/or experiences. Some people come off it, TTC and get pregnant straight away. Others come off it a few months early to let your hormones readjust again before TTC. I guess it's personal preference. Reading around the forums is great for advice.

Laura, Indigo Grace is a gorgeous name! And I love that it has a personal meaning to you. We have a girl's name in mind but it was my beloved childhood pet's name! Is that ok??! :haha: . It would be great to have bump buddies :flower: Having people in the same situation to chat to is certainly helping keep me sane at the moment! 

Well it's almost 2 weeks since me and DH quit smoking. We were only light smokers, but all the same it's taken will power. AF is visiting too so I've made a note and can start to keep an eye on my cycle and I've been having the folic acid a week now. It's nice to be planning like this :happydance:

This weekend DH is on night shift so it's me and the boy on our own. I think I will take him to the park tomorrow and his grandparents on Sunday. Can't wait to spend some time with him, I've done 55 hours this week so hardly seen him. What's everyone doing this weekend? 

Have fun! Emma x


----------



## GillyM

[/QUOTE] Hi Gilly :wave: Wow the London Marathon, that's hardcore! When is it? With regards to the pill, there's lots of different opinions and/or experiences. Some people come off it, TTC and get pregnant straight away. Others come off it a few months early to let your hormones readjust again before TTC. I guess it's personal preference. Reading around the forums is great for advice.

Have fun! Emma x[/QUOTE]

Thanks Emma, Marathon is 22 April so basically looking to start TTC not long thereafter! :happydance:

Good luck with the quitting smoking too! My husband is away for the weekend but he's promised on his return he too will quit. He only smokes socially (or antisocially as I say, ha ha) but has said he doesn't want to be a smoker father (or smoke while I am pregnant either!) so fingers crossed.

G
x


----------



## mrspeanut

Definitely anti-social! We both feel so much better now we don't smoke anymore, less guilty more than anything. We never smoked in front of H or even if he was going to be near us anytime soon, it was mainly on night's out, or DH at work. So glad to have kicked the habit now. 

Good luck in your training run tomorrow Gilly! 

Emma x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I was a social smoker but when i started trying for Corban i stopped and havent had a smoke since! Chris my boyfriend now only smokes when he has a drink (its his rule he has a beer and a smoke which doesnt happen often anyway so i dont mind) Well done and goodluck on quitting though guys!

Yes i love Indigo Grace but Indigo would only really be fitting for my rainbow baby so fingers crossed for a girlie so i can use the name!! Haha! Well only you will know the name was once your pets name so if you love it that much i wouldnt worry to much! What about you Gilly? Any names?

How were your weekends? Gilly how was your run? I stayed at my mums as the builder came in....eek! What a mess....looking forward to thursday/friday when the plasterer comes so i can start painting and putting the living room back together....once the living room is done we will be moving onto the next room though! Its good cause it will keep me busy will we WTT but i hate all the mess!

I really do hope we are bump buddies as it will be nice to be able to follow each other from now till baby! Yay!

xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Hi ladies,
I had lost this thread, really need to subscribe, So I had to start another thread asking for bump buddies or ttc buddies!
Glad to have found it again! Hope everybody had a good weekend?
Baby names is an exciting topic! I love the name Indigo! Is beautiful! I would love the name Aurelia, which dh and I had chosen last time for a girl and I would like it again this time but dh has gone off of it. So am not sure for a girl, but for a boy I think we will go for Sebastian Gareth, (dh is called Gareth) and I love the name Sebastian!
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thank you! Love the name Indigo...maybe i should research the methods of conceiving a girl! Hehehe! Aurelia is lovely :) Corban would have been a Freya or Paige. We are unsure of boy names at the moment....but all the boys will have the middle name John (both mine and chris dad were called John but we lost them both to cancer) Love sebastian too! Proper cute!

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Evening ladies, hope you are all well :) I heard if you want a girl you should BD 6/5/4 days before ovulation, if you want a boy then 3/2/1 days before. The theory is girl sperm are slower swimmers but live longer than the boys sperm so they can hang around a longer time in the uterus. The boy sperm are quicker so reach the egg quicker but don't last as long so if there is no egg there they die off. I am sure it's not an exact science but maybe worth a google search out of interest. I think OH is swaying towards wanting a girl now, he says he's been thinking about names which is cute. 

Sooo tired...off to bed soon...can't believe it's only Wednesday!

Emma x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

evening chick, i have heard that female sperm are slower and stronger! Maybe ill give it a try as i should Hopefully know my cycles well enough by June. I done an ovulation test today which was pretty dark and i have cm so i should ovulate in the next few days which would be right for my 34 day cycles. We would love a girl as we both love the girls name we have! Are you tracking your cycles? While my oh is busy getting the living room ready for the plasterer tomorrow Ive been painting our pink feature walk in our bedroom red! Gonna try do the 2nd coat white my munchkin sleeps tomorrow afternoon. How has your week been so far? Xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Well, big news girls, dh has said he doesnt want to wait anymore and just wants to get on with it and have no 2. I said...no. I am not ready. We wanted to wait until Thomas was 2, it has come forward to June and I am willing to come forward to April/May, but no earlier! I am simply not ready :(
But come May time, will start trying, its not that far away!!
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thats great news his so keen but totally understandable you wanna want a little long! June feels like forever away but its not! If your trying April/May then its soon enough! Yay! Baby dancing! 

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Lol mummy2corban! How is your plastering by the way? 

Great news cat lady that you and your OH are agreed, you're right it's not far away now! 

Poor DS is teething so not been to sleep yet. He is crying so hard constantly and even made himself sick all over his bed. I've tried everything I can think of to help him :-(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well my chris didnt get everything finished last night so luckily the plasterer done his saturday job today and is doing our living room tomorrow and saturday! Ive painted the bedroom too! Woo!

Bless him! It must be really awful for them. Corban doesnt teeth to hard so we dont get sleepless nights. When he does i give him ashton and parsons teething powder or calpol. Poor poppet being sick too! Hope some cuddles with mummy helps him to sleep.

OOO i had a very dark ovualtion test yesterday and its not so dark today.....ill test over the next few days to see what happens!! Hopefully ill have another regular cycle under my belt! Hehe! EWCM too! O how exciting!!

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Mummy2Corban said:


> Well my chris didnt get everything finished last night so luckily the plasterer done his saturday job today and is doing our living room tomorrow and saturday! Ive painted the bedroom too! Woo!
> 
> Bless him! It must be really awful for them. Corban doesnt teeth to hard so we dont get sleepless nights. When he does i give him ashton and parsons teething powder or calpol. Poor poppet being sick too! Hope some cuddles with mummy helps him to sleep.
> 
> OOO i had a very dark ovualtion test yesterday and its not so dark today.....ill test over the next few days to see what happens!! Hopefully ill have another regular cycle under my belt! Hehe! EWCM too! O how exciting!!
> 
> xxx

I wasn't going to chart but I have inadvertently kept an eye on cm and my cycle, I guess I can't help it with all this waiting to TTC. I am interested to see if I have a regular cycle. I didn't take any notice of the length of it or how long between until we decided to WTT, but now I am impatient to know!

DS is having a good night so far tonight. DH said last night was like water torture with DS moaning in his sleep but not waking up. It kept DH awake all night, I was so tired I must have passed out though! H was dosed up on calpol and teething gel, even mummy cuddles didn't work. It is the same everytime a tooth breaks through his gum, it's just one night but it's always horrendous, not least for him!

Well done you for getting your bedroom painted! I am thinking I must make a start on this tidying/decorating lark this weekend, only 3 months to go!

Emma x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

still having ewcm which stretches so ill be happy if this continues till we start ttc! Im just keen to know i work having been through the last few months!

O bless hum! Hope he sleeps better tonight. It is hard when they moan and cry! Corban has the odd night when he just gets super upset...i usually get him in with us after a certain amount of time cause its tiring! Corban has 8 teeth now....love getting a toothy smile!

Yes im liking the feeling of getting things ready for new baby! Keeps me kinda busy! Have you got much to do??

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Mummy2Corban said:


> still having ewcm which stretches so ill be happy if this continues till we start ttc! Im just keen to know i work having been through the last few months!
> 
> O bless hum! Hope he sleeps better tonight. It is hard when they moan and cry! Corban has the odd night when he just gets super upset...i usually get him in with us after a certain amount of time cause its tiring! Corban has 8 teeth now....love getting a toothy smile!
> 
> Yes im liking the feeling of getting things ready for new baby! Keeps me kinda busy! Have you got much to do??
> 
> xxx

Yes and no. I desperately wanted to move house to a nicer area before we TTC again but it just isn't the right time to be moving house. We would lose too much money on this one and risk living on a shoe-string if we stretch ourselves too much. So we have decided to stay put and bring the TTC forward a bit (originally it was going to be next Jan) and make the best of it. 

We have a 3 bed house so in theory we have enough room (although our downstairs only has 2 rooms). We need to decorate the middle spare bedroom (DS is in the box room right now) and we could do with updating the living room too. But that will probably be a lick of paint and new blinds. 

We are grateful we have what we have, it just seems impossible to move on up the housing ladder nowadays. We have decided that completing our family and providing opportunities to our kids and a good quality of life is better than a big house, so that will have to wait! 

Henry is awake now and moaning :sad2: I feel for him. Speak soon x


----------



## Cat lady

Emma, I know exactly what you mean, we have a lovely house, but it is just not ideal, we struggle financially which is why I went back to work so quickly after having Thomas. We would love a bigger house but never mind! We are looking at reconsolidating our debts and taking a bit of extra money to redo the windows, but I dont know whether they will allow it!

This may sound like a really stupid question, but dont ovulate in the middle of each period? So 2 weeks from the first day after our period starts?
xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

You know i'm not entirely sure when in the month ovulation is, I guess that's why people make checks and chart. My leaflet here says keep a record of the length of your last 6 cycles, then find your shortest cycle and subtract 20 days to find your first fertile day. Something else I read said ovulation is 10-16 days before the first day of your next period. I think when it gets to May I will make DH do it every day until it happens lol! Xx


----------



## Cat lady

Lol, I like the baby centre website; https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/ovu/ Its an ovulation calculator and I have to admit I will be using it as I am far too lazy to do charting and examine my cm! Besides, you kind of have a week window and I think we will just :sex: ever day for a week! I will then stick my legs in the air and cycle!! LOL! Makes dh laugh anyway! I also heard that when ovulating we are supposed to be hornier and I kind of get that, since not being on the pill, around that time of the month I always feel rampant!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

we would have loved to move as we have 2 bedrooms with a box room off one of the bedrooms but same here we dont wanna over stretch our money by getting a bigger mortgage etc! Thats why we are doing the bits we need to here! Make it better plus when we do sell it Will look letter too. Ovulation depends on your cycle! I was a 27 day cycle before i had corban so Id probably have ovulated half way through my cycle (didnt bother with ovulation tests or checking cm) but now Im a 34 day cycle and i think i ovulate about day 20ish. Sex every other day from when your period does is a good start though! Men get it easy as they just get loads of sex! Ha ha! Xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Lol, yeah, my dh says he doesnt want us to fall immediately as we did last time as we only had sex once after my coil out and I was preggo! He feels he didnt get nearly enough sex! Then I had such horrific sickness, he was lucky if he got it at all, although we did ramp it up before I gave birth! Didnt work though! Nothing worked! I even had 3 sweeps, nothing could get me started!
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Bless him! We had lots of sex while trying for corban but once i was preggo i felt real icky and tired in the 1st tri! Poor man! Same with the molar too....lots of sex the month we tried then i felt sooooo awful constantly everything was a mission so defo no sex then either!!We had sex on my due date and all i felt was that i was gonna wet myself!!! Hehehe! I was 7 days overdue! Lots of sex and 3 sweeps! Crumbs....did they induce you? Howe were your labours ladies?

xxx


----------



## Cat lady

No, I wasnt induced, I was due on the 31st July and I started having contractions on 6th August pm. My midwife was abit worried we were having a huge baby so wanted to get things started asap. So I had my sweep on the 30, then another 2 days later and another 3 days later. After the third we went for a really long walk along the beach where I burst into tears when we got back, I was so huge I was just desp to give birth. That evening I started having irregular contractions, which I had had a couple of times before so didnt think anything of it. Then the next day I got up at 6ish and they were coming thick and fast, went into hospital that evening and the next day at 4pm I had him. I had 2 diamorphine injections and an epidural, but he was so worth it. Less than 8 hours later he started vomiting green and then within 4 hours he was transferred by emergency ambulance to Bristol where his malrotation was confirmed, I was devastated
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

O god that must have been super scary for you. How long did he stay there? Poor bubba.

Well for me Corbans due date was the 9th Nov so on 8th we had a long walk, sex, curry, pineapple, up and down the stairs etc and nothing happened! Fast forward a week on the 15th nov at about 8.30 i had a pain in my back/tummy nothing to bad but i started timing them i had about 3 that were 15 minutes apart so i told my OH and we kept an eye on them...my waters ruptured so i was leaking by about midnight i said these hurt alot tell the hospital we are coming in....got there and i hadnt even dilated!!!!! Was bout 2am by the time they sent us home (didnt wanna go home cause my contractions hurt) hehe! By 5am i pressure in my bum so i told chris we are going back....when we got there i was 8-9cm.....i ended up pushing for just over 4 hours as he had moved and my contractions slowed!! A bit of gas and air at the end cause i had to be cut but i tore aswell my 8lb 2oz bundle of yummyness arrived! Totally worth every second of pain....would have done it instantly again :) Thats why i was so keen on doing it so soon again....but hey things dont always work out to plan. Fingers crossed for my rainbow when we start ttc in june!

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Oh my, you two both had long drawn out affairs too. I was 10 days over when I had a sweep which got things going. It was supposed to be a home birth but after I got into the birthing pool I had at home my contractions slowed so I got out and the midwife examined me and said that my cervix was closing from 8 back to 4-5! I was gutted and had to go in an ambulance to hospital. I had some drugs to speed up the contractions but they didn't work so had to have an emergency c-section as ds started to get stressed. It had been 37 hours and was half three in the morning when he arrived. Hubby was asked to leave straight from the theatre and ds was whisked off for observation so we got no time together in those first few hours. I was left in an empty ward until 9am. Because of the epidural I couldn't reach my baby and was too far away to reach the call button or even my mobile which was left in my bag at the end of the bed! I was devastated about it all so not sure what I want to do next time. One thing for sure though hubby is going nowhere after the birth!

Emma x


----------



## mrspeanut

Cat lady, what is malrotation? It sounds very scary that he had to be transferred to another hospital. Were you able to go with him straight away? Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

O god i cant imagine how hard that must have been! Not only the c-section but for all to be seperated. Next time round just makesure he stays. Didnt the nurses help you? I had to stay in over night cause i couldnt wee! I had no sensation in my bladder so i had a catheter fitted for 3 days. I was super bruised internally and with my cut and tear i had to lay down most the time as walking and sitting was painful. Can you give birth naturally next time or will you have another c-section?

Im so excited about when i get to pack my hospital bag!! Is that silly?!?

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Mummy2Corban said:


> O god i cant imagine how hard that must have been! Not only the c-section but for all to be seperated. Next time round just makesure he stays. Didnt the nurses help you? I had to stay in over night cause i couldnt wee! I had no sensation in my bladder so i had a catheter fitted for 3 days. I was super bruised internally and with my cut and tear i had to lay down most the time as walking and sitting was painful. Can you give birth naturally next time or will you have another c-section?
> 
> Im so excited about when i get to pack my hospital bag!! Is that silly?!?
> 
> xxx

The nurses didn't help me in those first 5 hours, they left me to try and sleep presumably but i'd just had a baby and I was scared! I was also mega thirsty, having not been allowed a drink since I was admitted. It was only when my own midwife, who is a family member, came to see me that I was able to hold my baby and have a glass of water! In all fairness to the hospital it got a lot better after that...maybe she said something...!

I am hoping for a VBAC and would love to have a home birth but I am scared it will end up in another emergency c-section. In the time since I had my baby they have shut that particular maternity unit so I would have to go to one further away, so I'm a bit... :confused:

It was really exciting packing a hospital bag last time (I still did one just in case) but now I just don't know now what I'd want to do. There is a midwife-led birthing unit about 15 miles away so we may consider that next time...fingers crossed!

What do you think you will do next time? I keep remembering the good bits about pregnancy and getting a bit excited about TTC!

Emma x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I dont know? ive been reading about water births so maybe try that? Would love to do it at home but i worry if my contractions slow again id have to go to hospital ( my mums contractions slowed at the pushing stage with all 3 of us so i wonder if all mine will do the same!?!?!) Also water births they say your less likely to tear? Im keen on no stitches this time round. I had 2 of the most amazing midwives when i had corban they were so insistant i done it myself without help (doctors were keen for foreceps of c-section) and plus never offered me pain relief! Will it just be you and OH next time? I think i may ask my mumma cause i think she would be totally over the moon to be there. I loved being big and round....was amazing....nothing beats feeling your baby move! O roll on june please!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Hi girls, 
Sorry for the delay in replying, have been so busy! Dont get much time to myself.

Emma, malrotation is basically when he was being formed his bowel was formed on the wrong side of the body, it can twist and cause blockages, generally cause blockages and toxicity. It was when he vomited green that the madness begun. When he had his operation, he also had his appendix out, he has such a huge scar. Breaks my heart when I see it. There was no room for dh and I in the ambulance, they didnt want me to go because I had had an epidural and could barely walk and still couldnt feel my bladder, but there was no way I was going to let my baby go 100miles away without me, I discharged myself against hospital advice, I got my dh to pick me up at 5 in the morning to travel up there.
I will never get those first few weeks back with him. We barely have any pictures of him from birth to 2 weeks, when we did get him home, we didnt have the influx of excited visitors etc. I was later told that was because most people thought he had died. I pay it will be different next time.

You guys dont sound like you have had things easy either. Lets hope we all have healthy bubbas next time with nice easy labours! I will be doing more prep I think when pregnant and I will definately be having more scans so I can be sure the next bub doesnt have it, or if he/she does, we will be prepared.
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Bless you and him! Im glad you will get more scans i hope that will help put your mind a rest a little with your next bubba! Ill be so happy to be getting extra scans but i think ill worry that the mole had regrown all the time! Fingers crossed for healthy babies and pregnancies! Did you see OBEM? That ladies water broke and out popped baby.....ill have one of those labours please!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

......Going to Charring cross tomorrow for my follow up appointment! Fingers crossed the scan goes well as apart from bloods/urine samples i wont have to go again!!!

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Cat lady I just can't imagine what you went through in those first few weeks and my heart breaks for you and for mummy2corban when I read your stories. But we all have healthy, happy babies now and I know we are all grateful for that. Kids are just awesome little things! Next time round is so exciting and so scarey too. Good luck tomorrow mummy2corban. Let us know how it goes. Hope you have both had a good day xx


----------



## Cat lady

Hey ladies, 
How have your days been? Laura, have you had your scan today? How did things go?
I was due on 2 days ago and am now late! I had what I thought were period pains last week, beginning to wonder whether they were implantation pains...
xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Ooo thats just a little exciting isn't it?! Had a blinking long day, took an age to get home cos the motorway was shut. Glad to have a couple of vino's and chill out tonight with DH. X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So my scan went great! Everything is as it should be (sometimes there is a mass of dead cells left which you eventually pass....but i was clear) Seemed pleased with regular periods too. They said they advise the year to wait (would be december) but i said with all the research ive done (ive done loads) we will try at 6 months from finishing treatment! They advise the year because its the highest chance of relapse but it seems unlikely! So fingers crossed. Ive been given the go ahead for preggo vitamins too. Yay!

I love Corban so much so as hard as last year was i had him to keep me smiling so i know everything im going through is worth it to have another one like my gorgeous boy!

How are you? Much planned for the weekend?

xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Yeay! All good then. Thats fab news! I am impressed with your will power to wait that long hun! Next time, am sure it will be fine. Is there anything in particular you have to do now?
Thomas still has yearly checkups with the surgeons as he is at a higher risk for getting a blockage or getting a couple of things called hirschsprungs and crohns disease. But thats fine as long as they say he is doing great every year!

This weekend, dh is working lates :(, so barely get to see him, poor Thomas has been really poorly with a cold last couple of days so dh and I between work and him havent had time to do much shopping...so food shopping today! We barely have any milk left, the bread is mouldy and Thomas smashed the last 2 eggs, so seeing as I am up super early will be doing that first thing. Involves going to 2 supermarkets, for moneysaving we go to Tescos for some things, I am a vege so need to get my bits from there and Thomas's bars etc and then to Aldi for the rest.
Then also to help us financially we rent out our spare room to foreign students and we have 2 13 yr old French students arriving tomorrow. So will need to sort out that room, tidy it up and put on spare bedding etc. All whilst entertaining a toddler.

I have an exciting life dont I?! What about you girls?? Hope its more exciting than mine!
xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Heya,
So I did a preg test today, was negative. I was so sure I was pregnant, and although I wasnt ready initially, I cant help but feel abit disapointed. Does that sound silly?! I mean now is really not a good time as bub would have been due end of Oct and at the beginning of oct we have a holiday to Majorca. Our first trip abroad since our honeymoon. Never mind, not ong now til we start ntnp!
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cat lady said:


> Hey ladies,
> How have your days been? Laura, have you had your scan today? How did things go?
> I was due on 2 days ago and am now late! I had what I thought were period pains last week, beginning to wonder whether they were implantation pains...
> xxx

I totally missed this....im sorry! and sorry it was negative but at least holiday is safe for another month! Lie you say not long till NTNP :thumbup: 

The reasom ill wait is because of the effects of chemo on a fetus (if i have a few periods it would get rid of any eggs if they were damaged) Plus the 1st 6 months is when id most likely relapse and i dont wanna be in the position of having to think of a termination because pf the molar regrowing :cry: i find it sooooo difficult that we cant try sooner.... my medicine is OBEM so i cry the whole way through cause i wish it was me! Bit of therapy to cry it all out! Plus the whole birth thing amales me emotional too!!!


xxxx


----------



## Cat lady

I see, its better to be safe than sorry I guess, no matter how desparate you are!
I still have no signs of a period, I feel like I did when I was pregnant with Thomas, will wait another couple of days and then do another test I guess! I just dont know why my period isnt showing up.
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Maybe was to early to test?!? I guess you can only wait a few days? What test did you use? Basically the longer i leave it the less chance of relapse i should totally wait a year but i just cant....this all started in august so its already been a long time! Im just hoping it happens quickly so i dont worry about me being broken ;) Fingers crossed for a quick bfp!!!! Thank you please! Still working on the living room....gotta be ready for NEW CARPET on friday! Then we will be waiting on our sofa....YAY! Keeping myself busy till June

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi ladies,

Hope you've had a good weekend. Great news mummy2corban that your scan went well. I'm really pleased all is positive for you TTC soon :)

Catlady, how are you doing? Hope you're not too fed up waiting for AF. I get what you mean about being disappointed. Although me and DH have talked about the right time to TTC and May makes the most sense, I couldn't help but be disappointed AF turned up this month. I wouldn't mind a happy little 'accident!' 

Well tomorrow is the last day of January so now only 3 months to go!!

Emma x


----------



## Cat lady

Hi ladies,
We are all good this end. Thomas had a horrible cold last week and now dh and I have got it! Is such a pain in the bum! Still no af though, did another test this am and neative again. I just dont know what is going on! Am a little worried about taking decongestants etc just in case though and am taking folic acid now, I figure even if I am not pregnant now will be trying in a few months and its best to get it on board anyway!
Am arranging an appointment with the doctor next Thursday so I can see her if my af still hasnt shown up, will do another test this weekend. So if that is negative as well will defo want to spk to her! 
Hope you are both well and your los are good too and not as much as a snotbox as mine!
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks emma! Yay will be 4 months for me!

Catlady how many days over are you? Defo book with the doctor either way! I wish we could try sooner! Ive been having 34 day cycles but i came on today and its been a 30 day cycle! Im pretty upset right now (think the emotions of just being on is a big influence though!!!!) The thought of being regular was keeping me going!! God dam AF!!! I hope she becomes regular by june....i always used to be a 27 day cycle!? Only had one period between having Corban and falling with the molar!?! Hmmm! Sorry im moaning about a period!!!

Laura
xxxxx


----------



## mrspeanut

No problem about the moaning, Laura, support is why we are here :)

I've been pretty fed up too the last few days. I think I am just tired and DH is on night shifts so I'm lonely when LO has gone to bed. It's given me more time to think about TTC and having another baby. Probably didn't help watching OBEM tonight too! 

I'm trying to keep busy doing bits and pieces for work in the evenings - I've never looked so keen! What do you do to distract yourselves when that broody feeling creeps up? 

Get well soon catlady. My LO seems to have had colds one after the other the past few months. Fingers crossed though as he seems to have shaken the last one off now.

Emma xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

4 months today...woo! 3 months for you emma! I find the wait really hard! I record OBEM and ill watch it tomorrow when my munchkin has a nap.....i cry the whole way through cause i love seeing a baby being born and also that i think that should be me!!! I should be packing my hospital bag...i want to be preggo now!! O dear! My due date 29th feb is creeping up :( I find it hard not to think of it but i keep telling myself june is close and its all gonna be worth the wait.....positive pregnancy test for us all very soon! Healthy bambino beans too please! Not asking for much.

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Mummy2Corban said:


> 4 months today...woo! 3 months for you emma! I find the wait really hard! I record OBEM and ill watch it tomorrow when my munchkin has a nap.....i cry the whole way through cause i love seeing a baby being born and also that i think that should be me!!! I should be packing my hospital bag...i want to be preggo now!! O dear! My due date 29th feb is creeping up :( I find it hard not to think of it but i keep telling myself june is close and its all gonna be worth the wait.....positive pregnancy test for us all very soon! Healthy bambino beans too please! Not asking for much.
> 
> xxx

Hey Laura :hugs: it will be you soon and we'll be here to share your whole journey with you! I can't imagine how you must have felt to have the molar and all your treatment, you sound like you have been so strong about it. You're right it'll be worth the wait and definitely fingers crossed for BFPs and healthy bambino beans in the coming months!

:hug:
xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Hey girls, am now a week overdue! 2 negative pregnancy tests. I have booked an appointment for the docs, but is not for another week, my practice only have one female doctor and she works ... just Thursday afternoons! So that is when I am going. I am abit gutted as I was so regular and I thought the whole ttc thing would be so easy again! Now I dont know what is going on with my body!

Laura, I am so sorry hun, I didnt even think that you would have a due date coming up. Apparently these things that happen to us make us stronger! Am not convinced but keep repeating this to myself! We will all be trying soon and then will all have healthy little bubbas!

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

:hugs:

Thanks ladies...it means loads knowing your here. Im hoping it happens quickly for us all :thumbup: and all is healthy! I saw the midwife and everything with the molar and had my EDD :cry: Could have been a leap year baby! I just believe its one of those things so as hard as it was at the beginning (strange as your thinking your pregnant but i never carried a baby i just lost a pregnancy) and i also felt i let Corban down not givin him a brother/sister close in age. I still find it hard but i have to get on. I take alot from my dad...he died of a brain tumour (he was diagnosed march 08 and passed away 23rd dec 08) It made him forget how to do the easiet of taks such as get dressed but he never once complained or said why me so i draw from the strength he had :cry: its his birthday today too :cry: Im proud he was my daddy! Anyway im trying to stay positive with the whole wait thing :thumbup: and its great i have ladies like you guys to chat to :thumbup: :hugs:


Its strange you would be late but not preggo?!? Wonder what would delay it? At least you have the doctors booked so can get answers! 

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Get the tissues out im about to watch OBEM...... XXX


----------



## mrspeanut

Mummy2Corban said:


> Get the tissues out im about to watch OBEM...... XXX

Oh I was a mess last night watching that! I'm always emotional at it, I don't know why! I think I was worse cos I was on my own so I was texting DH. He was busy on shift last night so just said 'lets talk about it at the weekend.' I need to keep a lid on it sometimes and not push him too much, especially when he's at work. I'd hate it the other way round, he is patient with me!

Catlady, have you been stressed or ill? Think its a good thing you've got an appointment to see your doc although it's such a pain having to wait so long, it's the same as our local doctors - unless its an emergency appointment you have to wait a week. Sure everything will be ok xxxx

Mummy2Corban, you didn't let Corban down. I know might think like that, but Corban never will. It sounds like you have a lot to be proud of, your strength and your dad's strength, I'm sure he'd be so proud of you xxxx

:hug: to you both xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

mrspeanut said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> Get the tissues out im about to watch OBEM...... XXX
> 
> Oh I was a mess last night watching that! I'm always emotional at it, I don't know why! I think I was worse cos I was on my own so I was texting DH. He was busy on shift last night so just said 'lets talk about it at the weekend.' I need to keep a lid on it sometimes and not push him too much, especially when he's at work. I'd hate it the other way round, he is patient with me!
> 
> Catlady, have you been stressed or ill? Think its a good thing you've got an appointment to see your doc although it's such a pain having to wait so long, it's the same as our local doctors - unless its an emergency appointment you have to wait a week. Sure everything will be ok xxxx
> 
> Mummy2Corban, you didn't let Corban down. I know might think like that, but Corban never will. It sounds like you have a lot to be proud of, your strength and your dad's strength, I'm sure he'd be so proud of you xxxx
> 
> :hug: to you both xxxClick to expand...

Im always a mess when i watch it! Before the molar i would be emotional because id think how much it reminded me of having corban now its half that and half that it should be me soon!! Oh dear! I watch it on my own cause i dont think its fair put my other half through an hour of me crying! :haha:

I focus on new baby now but to start with i couldnt :cry: i just felt like id let him and chris down. I really hope my dad is proud :hugs:

Catlady - any news from you? or AF? 

What have you got planned this weekend ladies?? My carpet was fitted this morning so we are going swimming tomorrow :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## mrspeanut

We have put up one blind in the front window, still got two to do (for the sides of the bay window) so that is the morning job! Then we are going buying Henners a snow suit as he is too big for his all-in-one now and the weather is bitterly cold when I take him to the childminders at 7am. We have such an exciting life!! TBH I love all the normality of it all but I do sometimes wish I could sat we're jetting off abroad for the weekend, just fancied catching a few rays! What are you ladies up to? xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Wish i could jet off somewhere! Be lovely to catch some rays...but i have to b ecareful for a year in the sun because of the chemo...factor 50000 for me! hehe! Maybe a few days shopping in new york?!?! Ah a new snow suit! Bless him. It has been super cold. Wish we had enough snow so Corban could see it a have a little play.

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

OOO the snow is amazing!! Have you got some down there in Norfolk?! Henry is loving playing in it! We got new wellies and a hat as well as snow suit for him so he's all wrapped up warm. 

Shopping in New York one weekend would be a fantastic get away! 

We had my sister over last night for a surprise visit but as it started snowing so heavily she didn't want to risk the motorway to get home so she stayed. She offered to baby sit (as she is currently writing the last bit of her dissertation and wanted to get on with it without any distractions) so me and DH went out to the pub. It was just like old times - eating crisps and having a few pints and a real giggle! Then we had a snowball fight on the way home which ended in him pushing me over and stuffing snow up my jumper!!! hahah

Have you ladies had a good weekend?

Emma x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah the snow has been great! So nice its actually fairly deep! We got wrapped up and took the dog out this morning...Corbans first proper experience with snow...he seemed to like it but i think he got a little cold!

I went to New york a few years back and its amazing would love to go back! If i win the lotto ill take us over for a shopping spree!

Pub sounds good. Its lovely when you can get out and have a bit of time together isnt it! It feels specail as it doesnt happen often! We went swimming then Chris got called out for work but still had a lovely swim! Chilled out today and had a yummy roast so its been good.

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Sounds like a lovely day :) 

Had a talk with DH this weekend and he suggested bringing forward ttc date by a month. I'm happy with that as I am so broody so really excited about it now! 

Emma xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

oh wow! How exciting is that? So happy for you! Really not long now. Makesure wren your ttc you let me know how its going! Ooo! Baby time xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Mummy2Corban said:


> oh wow! How exciting is that? So happy for you! Really not long now. Makesure wren your ttc you let me know how its going! Ooo! Baby time xxx

Heheh of course I will let you know! It really isn't long, 3 AF's I think :witch: One AF is due right now so I'm stressed and grumpy as hell! I am sure i'm not pregnant though, it's just AF has not come when I expected her too! I have decided to chart this month as I've been reading about it and think it may give me something to focus on as I am getting impatient now - I have never been remotely patient in my life!! :brat: Will have to keep it quiet :shhh: from DH though as he doesn't like 'all that stuff'! Lol.

Catlady are you still here :( Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Im in 2 minds about charting?!? I want to but then i dont. Im happy doing my OPKs so i just dont know! Im gonna start properly testing from about CD11 as my cycles have been 34 days until the last one of 29...i wanna know EXACTLY (hehehe) whats going on for JUne as i want to maximise my egg catching! Im impatient too but i cant do anything about it because its just to risky for relapse and having any left over chemo. Do you check CM etc??

XXX


----------



## mrspeanut

I don't currently check cm. I may do this month though. It would be easier to do than temperature though as DH wouldn't know! I don't really want to use OPKs (unless we find we're not catching) mainly for financial reasons cos they are so expensive in the supermarkets. Where do you get yours from?

:witch: has finally arrived - phew! Hormones have been making me into a crazy lady! Hopefully they will settle down now, its only been a month since I had the coil out. 

On a different subject, have you got anything planned for valentine's day? I am really struggling for nice ideas that don't cost a lot. We are decorating the house so putting all spare cash into that, but I know I should get DH something (however, I am almost certain he will forget!) Lol

Emma x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I kinda kept an eye on my cm last month and i noticed the changes so ill keep an eye. I get my OPKs on amazon think anout 15 sticks for £3 free postage too! I like doing them so i know im ovulating...with this whole molar thing im keen to know im working!!!! Before i came on last i was super cranky a few days before!! eek!!

As for valentines day we dont have anything planned really! Chris is gonna cook a lovely dinner and probably just get small gifts cause all our pennies are going into the house too. If you go on CARD TOWN you can get £5 free credit and make a card!Ive done that...hehehehe!!

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Mummy2Corban said:


> I kinda kept an eye on my cm last month and i noticed the changes so ill keep an eye. I get my OPKs on amazon think anout 15 sticks for £3 free postage too! I like doing them so i know im ovulating...with this whole molar thing im keen to know im working!!!! Before i came on last i was super cranky a few days before!! eek!!
> 
> As for valentines day we dont have anything planned really! Chris is gonna cook a lovely dinner and probably just get small gifts cause all our pennies are going into the house too. If you go on CARD TOWN you can get £5 free credit and make a card!Ive done that...hehehehe!!
> 
> xxx

15 for £3 that's great! Miles better than the prices I've seen in the shops. Thanks for the tip about CARD TOWN too!

I think I will plan something nice for dinner, just realised we are both at work that day so not going to be time for going out. 

*off to shop online!*

xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I did try those clearblue ones when trying for the molar....i got the one with 7 sticks in thinking that would be enough and i never got a smiley cause i run out! Got a positive on my OPK a few days after so thats why ill stick with the cheap ones. You can get bigger packs which probably work out a bit cheaper. Ill start doing them sat CD12.

Did you have any luck online?

xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Heya ladies,
Sorry for the delay, I was pregnant...but unfortunately am not anymore. Am gutted, I am trying to feel ok about it and that it happened for a reason but I am still upset. Last time was so easy I didnt expect this. 
It has made me even more desparate for a baby now, and everybody seems to be announcing their pregnancies on f'book. 2 yesterday! Trying to think positive, we were not ready, a couple of months too early etc etc.
xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Oh catlady :( I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you and your dh are ok. We're here if you need to talk :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey there lovely, im so sorry to read your news :hugs: Its totally understandable your upset :hugs: after falling pregnant with Corban pretty quick and having a good pregnancy i couldn't believe what happened to us! You 
never do i guess. As hard as it is in these times you just have to remind yourself of the good things (which doesnt make it better but its good to be positive) I also feel you on the whole everyone announcing pregnancy! When i was having treatment and twice weekly bloods my appointments were when the midwife was in....its hard! We are here for you when you want to chat :hugs: 

Takecare
xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. My name is Amanda im 22 yrs old DH is 33. Dh has from past relations (ex-wife) DS Tyler (13), DD1 Amathyst (11), (ex-g/f) ,DD2 Savannah (6) and we have DD3 together Aaryella (will b 3 months on the 19th). We are going to b TTC our #2 together in may. My last BC pill is May 1st. So will b trying immediately after comeing off. Me and DH TTC Aaryella for 8 months and the last month i was like i give up n next thing i kno im pregnant. I'm hopeing this one will be alot easier to concieve. I also am hoping for a boy due to the fact the DH has 1 boy and 3 girls and TBH i wanted Aaryella to be a boy but i was happy either way and i will b this time to. cant wait to start to get to kno u girls in our journey of WTT. Also i will be very occupied over the next few months. Next weekend we have the state fair,than march 4th i have my nephews bday party, march 17th i have my other nephews bday party, than march 29th-april 2nd im going to disney world, than april 27th- may 3rd we will b going to disneyworld again and universal studios so will b real busy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

hey hun, lovely for you to join us. Wow you sound super busy over the next few months...disney world twice and universal studios jealous much!!! It took me 4 months for Corban and the 1st month trying for the molar so im hoping it happens fairly quickly. How was your labor with your little one?

Laura
xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

Well at 24 weeks i went into preterm labor on my stepsons birthday and they gave me a shot to stop it. Than from 35 weeks on i was in an out of the hospital with contractions but they werent causing me to dilate. Than i was schduled to get induce. i was to go into the hospital on 11/18/11 (my due date) at 8pm and get induced at 8am 11/19/11 cuz i wasnt dilated any. but i went in for my last doctors appt and i was 1cm so they told me to go in friday morning and say i was having pain. So i get there about 9:30 and the take me to triage. Than at 1ish they said my dactor was keeping me to induce me which i had already knew. They took me to L&D and i got the cervidil put in which was suppose to start little contractions and soften me up. well 5 mins after they put it in i started having full blown contractions so they couldnt start the pitocin anytime soon about 7pm my doctor came in to check me and i was still only 1cm but the could strech me to 2cm. he then wanted to break my water to see if that would help me dilate. but since i was only 1cm they didnt think they could do it so the got something else out but than the doctor than tried to see how much he could strecth me and asked if it hurt i said no so he decided to go ahead n break my water. before than i was doing good with the contractions. after i started having them in my right hip which was bad to begin with so i decied to get the epidural. the epi numb me from my neck down so they had to turn it all the way off and they started giving me pitocin. all was good my mom n stepdad went home to get some sleep n DH got some sleep. well about 2 or 3 am the epi wore all off n i was in pain with my hip again. they came back n got me to the right amount for me n thats when it all started. my daughters heartrate started dropping me so thru the night they had me tossin n turnin and on oxygen. well 6 am my mom n dad come back dh still sleeping. they decided to go down n have breakfast n the got back up about 7 am. DH still sleeping lol. well by the time they got back i had 4 nurses surrounding me n i had no clue wat was going on. my mom asked me if i was ok n i said yes but i dont kno wats going on and im starting to freak out. well she gets the nurse to tell me and said i was probably going to have a csection but its not an emergency. so my mom got dh up and doctor came in an told me it was a c section n next thing i kno i have like 10 people surronding me n im get rushed to the OR. (i didnt kno until after wards but Ellas heartrate kept decreasing and my blood pressuse was decreasing.) they took me out of my L&D room at 7:35am and miss Ella made her Apperance at 7:59am on 11/19/11. when i got into op room they moved me onto table and watever they gave me for the section made me really sick so the anistesholgist gave me anti nausea med n a touch of somthing identical to a valuim. i heard my daughter cry and i ended up falling asleep on the op table. after 18 hours of labor. so my DH, mom n step dad all got to see her before me :(. finally i woke up in recovery n got to meet my princess n my first question was does she have hair lol. She was born 11/19/11 @ 7:59am 6lbs 8ozs and 19 1/4ins. sorry it was so long. first time ive talked about the birth on B&B


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks for sharing lovely....it must have been awful that you didnt see her straight away. Bless her she must have been tiny! And what a lovely name! Have you thought of name for a future bambino?

What have you ladies been up to?

Catlady sending you hugs

xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

no problem it was actually pretty nice to share it. and i was kinda upset but in the long run i was very happy to see my princess and find out she had a head full of hair lol.. yeas if we have another girl it will be Lilly May and a boy it will b Rydyr Gaspare Michael.
Lilly May i just love along with Rydyr but Gaspare was my great grandfathers name and Michael is my Husbands name and his fathers!


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi Amanda, great to meet you. Sorry I've not said hello yet, I've spent the weekend out partying - getting it all in before April! Lol. 

Your labour sounds quite like mine - I fell asleep on the operating table too! I am hoping for a vbac but if I am advised I probably won't be able too then I would want to get booked in for a c-section - definitely don't want another emergency one. 

How are you mummy2corban? Hope you've had a good weekend.

Cat lady hope you are ok hunny. Big hugs to you xxxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Get in with the partying! We went to a dinner party and i had a few cheeky fruity ciders! Yum!!! Im hoping to have a big girly night out in a few weeks to get it out of my system then im on a few healthy months before we start ttc! Make the most of it i say! I had a positive OPK yesterday and today im currently CD 14...have stretchy cm and a few niggly pains...im hoping this continues ready for june! Yay!

xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi mrspeaunut. Yeah im hoping for a vbac to but with it being so soon ill probably have to have anther section. like u said i wouldnt want another EMCS. if i get pregnant right away it will only b a little over a year. like a year and 3 or 4 months!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How are you ladies? Sorry ive not replied been a busy bee!

Catlady if your reading hope your ok! Sending hugs too!

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Mummy2Corban said:


> How are you ladies? Sorry ive not replied been a busy bee!
> 
> Catlady if your reading hope your ok! Sending hugs too!
> 
> xxx

Good overall but a bit under the weather and will be glad to get to half term on Friday! 

It's good to keep busy - helps pass the time quicker. I have half a term left before ttc so going to set myself a few goals to achieve work-wise to keep occupied. First thing I need to do though is get in the mood if you know what I mean?! But after a full day at work, trying to keep up with the house work and looking after Henry I am exhausted. Dh works shifts so he's at work most weekends which is when he'd get a chance! We can't afford romantic getaways so need some ideas to get that side of things back on track or ttc is gonna be difficult. Any suggestions? Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

i am so totally feeling you on that front! For us use whole molar thing and treatment knocked me for 6 so BD just took a backseat! We spoke the other day and both said we need to start getting on it so when June rocks up we are in the swing of it. Dont want it to totally feel like just baby making (even though it Will be) he he! My oh works late and is tired and Im still feeling a little worn out from my treatment! With a little one its hard work too! Not got any tips but i guess we just gotta makesure its happening regular! For us we have to makesure we use a condom as the risk is to great not to so that kinda takes a bit of fun out of it. O dear! Usually once we start having regular sex it kinda stays that way if you get me! Xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Yeah I think you're right, once you make an effort and 'get into it' then you kinda do it more. I know what you mean about it being 'baby making'. Dh doesn't want it to be like that, but I know it will be, that's why I should make an effort in the time before. I wish he didn't do shift work but it's just the way life is and I guess we are lucky we are both in good jobs. Xx


----------



## mrspeanut

And I agree that the condom thing doesn't help, least we've got getting rid of them to look forward to! Xx


----------



## bbygurl719

i was wondering can i be WTT buddies w/ u guys?


----------



## mrspeanut

Course you can, the more the merrier I reckon! Makes the boards more fun and passes the time and its great to get to know people better. Xx how's your day been?


----------



## bbygurl719

its been good!! and yuors


----------



## Mummy2Corban

yeah i think having a few WTT buddies is great! We all in the same coat waiting and its so hard at least we can help each other and moan at each other! He he! In a few weeks we Will be starting to sort out the dining room! Yes! Have you ladies got much planned for the weekend? Xx


----------



## mrspeanut

Unfortunately dh is on nights so just me and the boy this weekend. All the grandparents are on holiday too so we can't even go visit them! Been ill the last couple of days so hope to be better tomorrow. 

Mummy2corban got to laugh about being in the same coat! Heh heh! Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

o no! Hope you feel better tomorrow too! On treatment i had a constant runny nose which drove me crazy! Havent had a cold yet so Im happy. Yeah you gotta laugh he he! Some of the things we talk about. My oh doesnt really get the whole opk and cm checking. His just like o right! He he! Xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Hey girls,
Sorry for my abscence! Had a really awful of weeks, as you know, we lost a ery unexpected bub. Now am waiting to find out what my body is doing, I have no idea when I am going to ovulate etc! I still feel gutted, but am trying to get over things and be more prepared for the next time, at least now I have my folic acid. Thanks so much for your cyber support xxx
Also, we have had an awful cough/cold thing for a couple of weeks and now its turned into a tummy bug with a cough/cold! V&d - yuck! This month has been rubbish so far! Roll on March! 
I am pretty much on my own this weekend too, dh is on earlys, sat, sun, mon and tuesday, so wont see much of him at all! Being ill, I dont want to arrange going out and about too much!
You ladies all ok?
Welcome to wtt Amanda!
xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

This morning I feel even worse! It always the same at the start of the holidays. Going to meet up with a friend later whose son is a month older than mine so Henry should have fun playing with him, although Henry tends to be really boisterous as friends baby is so chilled out, and pushes him about which is embarrassing.

Glad to see you back on here cat lady. You have been through the mill, hopefully things will be back on track soon :hugs: well done for trying to keep positive xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

ty cat lady and im sry to hear of ur lose


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cat lady.... sending hugs xxx It is so hard! I had a postive preggo test the day i was due my period the month before i fell pregnant with Corban and a few days later i was really crampy and had heavy bleeding longer than a usual period but my cycle stayed the same then next month i was preggo with Corban. Im sorry you had to go through all this and it is hard but just remember its gonna happen for you! Let us know how your cycle goes and we will have everything crossed! 

Everyone is super poorly...RUBBISH!! Sending you all well wishes! Ive been so lucky...touch wood.

How did your weekends go?

xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Weekend was good, as dh was working was just Thomas and I really and he was in a fabulous mood and eating loads - am sure the 2 are linked! So we had loads of fun together!
Does anybody else really struggle for childcare? Dh and I have no family around and we have a childminder who is brilliant and very flexible which is perfect for us, she has Thomas on a 5 week rolling rota as dh works shifts, its some days some weeks and others on other weeks. But she has booked 4 weeks holiday and dh and I can not get time off on some of these days, its an absolute nightmare, my neighbour who is our back up is away, both of our parents live miles away! Am so glad I started looking into care for April/May now! Is sooo complicated!
Hope you guys are all well!
xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing ok. Cat lady great to hear you and Thomas are having good times. I think you're right about food and their mood being linked, Henry always eats well when he's in a good mood and vice versa. :laugh2:DH and I also have a childminder who is good at being flexible around his shifts too but outside of this there is only DH's parents that are around to have Henry. If she ever went on holiday we would be really reliant on them having Henry or one of us would have to take time off. Is there any chance your childminder has any contact with other childminders that may be able to help you out? What a stress! Hope you manage to get it sorted out.

Mummy2Corban, how are you too? It's nearly the end of Feb, another month done and closer to TTC for you! :happydance: How is Corban doing? 

Well it's back to work tomorrow for me, hoping this term goes fast to get to the Easter holidays! Only 5 weeks so can't complain but I always hate the night before starting back, I feel like I am psyching myself up! :amartass: :haha:

Emma xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hello lovely ladies, how have you all been? Sorry ive been sooooo slack! Im nearly on the 3 month count down! Think im gonna start taking some conception vitamins starting march so its 3 months for it to get in my system. Hows the wait going for you ladies? Catlady how have things been?

Corban is great thank you! His just been such a treasure! Im so greatful to him as he helped me so much when i had bad days....how could i have a bad day when i got a smile from him! His now giving me proper cuddles and kisses so im loving that! How are you little men?

xxxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Today back at work was as bad as I anticipated! The kids are truly fantastic, it's all the other [email protected] that goes with being a teacher! I missed Henry and dh too, it's been great having a week off with them. Henry is just so sweet, he has started giving kisses and cuddles too. They make everything ok :)

Soon as March rocks up definitely get on those prenatal vitamins Mummy2Corban :) How exciting!!

The wait is ok, obviously I'm majorly impatient - hubby says I am the most impatient person he knows! Just on our first 2 week wait...

Hope you've all had a good Monday xxx


----------



## Cat lady

EEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK - exciting stuff Mrs Peanut! Hope you get the right result! I have stopped taking my folic acid - mainly because I keep forgetting but I guess when we start trying, I will be better! Are you guys just taking folic acid or a pregnancy multivit? What about the whole vit D thing now, have you looked into it? As you all have boys, are you going to do the Dr thingy (Cant remember his name) trying to get a girl?
I cant believe its only 5 weeks until Easter! This year is flying by already!
xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

OOOOOOOOOOOOO 2 week wait! You must keep us updated! How exciting!

Im gonna start taking prenatals soon as i wanna makesure im doing as much as i can to be healthy and hope its all good for june. Ill start taking my folic acid i have in my draw from last year and then may take those pregnacare conception ones?!?!? Is it sex before O for a girl?!?! Dunno as yet? Ill probably just be BD whenever! hehehe

xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Hi Ladies, was wondering if i could join you?
My name is Melissa and im engaged to my partner and we have a baby boy Harrison who is just over 7 months born by emergency C section. Im 32 and a police officer although still on maternity leave till end of April. Am currently back on the pill and planning to come off it again around the end of April and hopefully concieve again. I dont think it will happen as quick this time as we were activley trying last time and this time will be NTTP so will see what happens! 
Have been on this site since the beginnnig of my pregnancy last year and have made some good friends, would live to make more on my new journey! xx


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi Melissa :wave: nice to meet you, course you can join us! 

I am taking folic acid and DH is taking zinc. Not having a multivitamin, just try to eat a range of fruit and veg. 

Will keep you updated, no sign of any symptoms yet, teehee! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey hun great of you to join us. Are you hoping for a boy or girl this time round?

Does he just take a zinc tablet? Maybe i should start OH on some too??

xxx


----------



## Cat lady

Welcome Melissa, would be great for you to join us...the more the merrier. My dh is a police officer down here in Devon, most of my friends are in the police as well. Although with all the changes happening it isnt the happiest place to be!
I think I will start taking some multipre preg vits before, they have some relatively small ones in tescos that are vege friendly and small enough to swallow too. Think I will get those again. Why zinc for dh's? What does it do? Not sure I would be able to get my dh to take tablets, now, ttc or ntnp date is coming up he is suddenly concerned he wont beable to cope, yet it was him that persuaded me to bring the date forward!
xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

Welcome melissa!! Why are you ladys taking prenatals before you try? and can u take them when on BC


----------



## mrspeanut

Yeah it is just zinc. I didnt covince dh to take it, when he went to get me some folic acid from the health shop there was an offer where he got another thing for 1p. The lady behind the counter talked him into it as she asked if he was getting folic acid because we intended to ttc.

I found this on a website - zinc aids in sperm quality and motility and is a very important asset in the production of testosterone.

Worth a go we thought for 1p!

We got told by the health visitor when we had Henry that a cheap place to get pregnancy multivitamins is your local nhs health centre. They were about £1.30 for 30 I think!

Emma x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well i might invest in some zinc then! Go spermies! Im gonna try getting into the routine of taking my folic acid! Also gonna cut down to 2 cups of tea a day! Thursday will be exactly 3 months! Im just hoping my cycle sorts itself out by then but maybe it just trying to sort itslef back to how it was....o i dont know!!!!

xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Caffeine is my worst vice. I gave up smoking, I've cut right down drinking now (not including last Friday!), but giving up tea??!! I must try and get into fruit teas again, I did it with Henry, just need to make myself! 

Bbgurl, taking frolic acid for 3 months before you try is recommended by health peeps. DH and I are ttc now so even more reason to be on them. Although not essential if you have a balanced diet rich in fruit and veg, some people like to take a prenatal multivitamin to ensure they are getting the right amounts of vitamins and minerals. Xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

ty. my doctor tod me to take it when i start TTC


----------



## mrspeanut

Lol, I called it 'frolic acid' before instead of 'folic acid'.

I wasn't taking it for long before I conceived Henry, maybe 2 weeks, but decided to start it whilst we were wtt this time. Maybe google it to see what you think. I am definitely no expert, that's just what I was led to believe from reading bits and bobs Xxx


----------



## Cat lady

I was beginning to think frolic acid was the female equivelent to viagra!! LOL! I think maybe I should get my bum into gear and start taking folic acid again, just get into a habit of it - its sat on the side in the kitchen ffs!
Health wise - I dont think I am too bad, I maybe eat too much cheese, thats about it, I am a vegetarian so dont over eat on junk meat. I really do eat alot of dairy products, I only drink 1 - 3 cups of tea/coffee a day - I prefer chai tea anyway. I barely drink - am still breastfeeding - so think it would be irresponsible if I did! Dont smoke. I've just realised how boring I am, I love cake and chocolate though!!
Any symptoms of a mini peanut yet?
xxx


----------



## melissasbump

Thankyou so much for the warm welcome ladies!

Cat lady, I agree, with all the changes happening in the police its certainly not the greatest at the mo, me and my partner both work in London.

As for if id like a boy or girl this time, I really dont mind to be honest, it would be nice to have one of each as I doubt we will have any more children after this one but my little boy is amazing so to have two boys I would be over the moon too, plus being close in age hopefully i think brothers may be nice. x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

i used to smoke on nights out but gave up when we started trying for corban, i havent really been drinking much as i couldnt while having chemo! Might have a few drinks in the coming months but try limit myself. Im just keen on doing all i can0hats right. Now taking my first folic acid tablet. Have you lovely ladies got much planned for the weekend? Xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

No sign of another baby peanut yet! I took my user name from dh's nickname for me. We always called Henry 'peanut' during pregnancy so I became mrs peanut. 

Don't even get me started on the changes in the police pay and conditions! Dh is a copper too and it's going to really hit us. It frustrates me how little time we get together - just 2 weekends in 5, but now he gives up some of that to do overtime to make up for not getting a pay rise or there not being any chance of promotion. With me working a 55 hr week and picking up on the majority of the childcare, it's knackering and we have ended up arguing out of sheer tiredness and frustration. I get upset as well with people who don't realise how hard cops work and the crappy hours they and their families put up with.

Anyway, got to keep on keeping on as they say. 

Nothing planned for the weekend as yet, just me and the boy - dh on overtime again!!

Emma xx


----------



## Mama_noni

Hi ladies

May I join?! :flower: I have my little boy faron who is just over 8 months old and am wanting to try again in June...faron wasnt a planned baby, I had been on the pill since 15 (for my acne!) and came of it around a year before faron was concieved. We have been just using condoms since we restarted DTD, i didnt want to go back on the pill as i knew i wanted 2 babies close in age. so this will be the first time I'm actually trying for a baby,I have no idea how it's going to go and actually feel quite nervous about it! Any tips or advice on successfully conceiving in June would be welcomed as I'm a complete novice on trying!:shrug:


----------



## mrspeanut

Hiya mama_noni, course you can join. what a beautiful picture of your little one on your avatar. 

I have a little boy, Henry, who is 16 months now. Time goes so quickly! We are ttc as of a week ago. The original plan was to wait till may, then we changed it to April and now to end of feb! 

Have you considered charting? I have started and it helps pass the time! 

Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## Mama_noni

mrspeanut said:


> Have you considered charting? I have started and it helps pass the time!

Thanks mrspeanut...sorry if I'm being dumb but what is this ^^? :shrug:Like I said I've never TTC before so feel like a small fish in a big pond!!:dohh: X


----------



## mrspeanut

It's where you can examine your regular monthly body changes in more detail to get an idea of your ovulation date and typical symptoms for AF or even pregnancy when the time comes. If you look at the fertility friend website (google it) it goes through it and helps build up your profile. You could check your temp each day (same time each day after 3 hrs sleep) and/or your cervical mucus as these are the best indicators of ovulation. There are a whole host of other things you could look out for too like sore boobs, weight fluctuations, mood changes, etc etc. 

It sounds a bit bonkers but it's great to know when you ovulate for when it comes to ttc to help pinpoint the best days to :bed: heh heh plus as I said it passes the time!

Emma xx


----------



## Lise2901

Hi All

Nice to meet you all, My name Is Lisa and I am 32, I have a little girl who is 20 months old and I am hoping to start trying again in June/July. At the moment I would full time as a customer service advisor in a call centre. I was lucky with my 1 st as i got caught right away. I was advised whenI was younger I might not be able to concieive naturally due to a few issues. So fingers crossed the 2nd time with be as good as the 1st time. 

I have already started tracking my ovulation dates to help me to get pregnant. I loved being pregnant last time as i was really luck and had a good pregnacy last time, I bet next time wont be so easy 


It would be good to keep in touch with people who are starting to try around the same time.


----------



## Cat lady

Hey all and welcome to all the new ladies!

Emma, when I get on my box about my dh's shifts I just cant stop! He is on LPST, not by choice, he was moved off of response last year and was so gutted about it, he had an excellent arrest rate and excellent knowledge of the area as well as a commendation, but he was still stuck in LPST, and now they have changed his shifts, all he does is lates and earlies, he does 2 nights in the entire 5 weeks, I never see him now. I work 35 hours which is enough and then I do the rest of the childcare - am knackered! 

But hey ho, wont be forever! He is on lates this weekend, so not doing much except for cleaning and food shopping, have students arriving tomo.

Thats about all I am doing!! What about everybody else? Next weekend is more exciting I have a hen party on Saturday evening! Then we are going to be decorating our lounge in the week so will be choosing some new paper etc.

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

hello new ladies! So happy you have joined us. Think June is gonna be a busy month! Im now in bed after a busy day so ill reply on the laptop tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

hello lovely ladies! Sorry Ive been slack just been so busy. Emma is see your ticker says you can test any luck this month? After a visit to the doctors Im on iron as my blood count is low and my blood pressure is low he said a combination of being under weight and effects of the chemo probably are the reason. On my folic acid so i hope by June my levels Will be good. What have you all been up to? Do you have much planned for the weekend ladies? Xxx


----------



## scm

Hi all my name is Siobhan, I am 21 and have a 15month old daughter! looking at trying for #2 from may/june ..i think haha...Have been back on the pill for 14months so will need to come off again. First bubs was a surprise after Dr. told me to come off the pill after some issues. Only had one period after stopping the pill then pregnant! so hopefully will be quick again! good luck everyone, hope time goes fast!


----------



## Miaw

Hi ladies :D Can I join you? I would be ahappy to have people with who to wait :D

My name is Aude and I am 25 years old. Me and my fiance are currently NTNP, we don't use any kind of contraception well he pulls out about half the time, but sorry tmi maybe ....
Anyways since we live 5 hours apart, we only get to see each other for a few days every 2 weeks, and of course I never seem to be in my fertile period during that time xD Either I am having aunt flo or a few days after lol.

But we are moving in together in July, and then we start really trying :D I don't even know how I will wait till then xD

Do you ladies have any tips and tricks to boost chances, I think I may start charting, I have never done it before. Also maybe use an ovulation test, do those really work?


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi :hi: scm and miaw, great to meet you. 

Siobhan my little one is just 16 months so very close in age to yours. He is a little monkey sometimes, its like he is starting the terrible twos 8 months early! But they are still lovely at this age, so much character :)

Aude I have been charting a little while but still trying to learn more about it. I think when you get to know your cycles better you can make sure you :sex: at the best time each month to improve your chances of conceiving.

Mummy2corban I have tested and it's a bfn. It's ok, I'm just really confused about where AF is?! She has got lost on her way over this month!! How are you doing? Less than three months to go! I'm sure you be fine with folic acid levels by then. Not doing lots this weekend. Off to buy a climbing frame and slide combo for Henry today and then out tonight with my mil and sil and some other female family members on a ladies night. Should be a good giggle. 

Hope you all have a great weekend xxx


----------



## Vicyi

Hey all, :hi: 
Just wanted to introduce myself.
I'm Vicyi, I'm 24 and have 2 gorgeous babies, Amelia, 4 & Alexander, 23months. We also had a 1st tri m/c in-between. 
We are hoping to try for #3 in may. I'm not on the pill so hopefully it won't take too long to conceive :fxd: 
Good luck everyone and lots of :dust: all round xx


----------



## Cat lady

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well?! Cant believe how quickly time is creeping up, start trying in a few weeks time, kind of dont feel ready again now.
Mrs Peanut, any BFP we need to know about?!
xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi cat lady, unfortunately not this time but the :witch: has been and gone now so onto waiting and watching for the next ovulation day and will have to see if we are second time lucky. How are you doing? It really isn't long now for you!

Hi vicyi :hi: good luck ttc, hopefully it won't be long for that bfp. 

Hope everyone has had a good day xx


----------



## scm

Cat lady i feel the same it creeps closer and im like oooo now im scared haha!! Mrs. Peanut hope this is the month for you!!!


----------



## Vicyi

Thankyou.
Just popped in to offer some more :dust: to you all and to ask if you are all well? x


----------



## Cat lady

Hi girls, I'm sorry you didnt get your bfp this month Mrs P, but another exciting 2 week wait is coming up. I also am starting a 2 week wait, dh and i :sex: last night, and when we finished, we realised the condom had completely broken, just the ring was left! I am due to ovulate today I think, so will have to wait and see! Am quite excited myself and think I wil find myself googling all of those early preg signs!! I have taken folic acid this mo, I had stopped and nowjust have to wait.
If I am not, we will go ahead next month as planned!!
Hope you are all well? 
xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Cat lady fingers crossed for you. I'm hoping it's fate the condom broke! :dust:

I had a positive opk today so hoping the next O is soon. I am hoping it's this month as would like a Christmas baby but also trying to keep chilled about it all.

Hey Vicyi and Siobhan, not long till ttc for you!! All is well thanks vic, not a great deal going on at the moment except a lot of work and very little play! But it's the Easter holidays soon so going to get away for a few days together.

Mummy2corban are you still about? Hope everything is good with you

Emma xx


----------



## Vicyi

Ah good luck this month then mrspeanut. The only reason we are not TTC this month or next is because of christmas. Lol. With a family as big as mine we don't need another birthday on top. :haha:
Aww sounds like you are gonna have a great Easter :) We don't usually do much for easter except go to my Mums for dinner (OH usually has to work) but this year DSs bday falls on Good Friday so it'll be lots of party celebrations followed buy chocolate eggs!! lol. Not good for the pre TTC diet though :wacko:


----------



## Cat lady

Yes, will have to see whether its fate! Am a big believer!! Dh is quite upset as he didnt want an xmas baby, which was why we were waiting until next month! Although he has calmed down a bit about it now, just wait and see, I know last time we fell pregnant the first time we tried. Ah, I suppose its the excitment of the 2 week wait!

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend!!
xxx


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone. Can I join? 

I am WTT for May/June as well.

I got pregnant in October of 2011 and recently had a very traumatic 2nd trimester miscarriage of a little boy we named Liam Maxwell. I had a D&E, lost a lot of blood, was admitted into the hospital (supposed to be a same-day surgery) and ended up needing 5 blood transfusions. 

Anyways, I have not gotten my AF yet. Although, I really would LOVE to start TTC in May/June. I wanted to give myself a good AF or two in order to build a wonderful environmental area for my rainbow baby. It took me three months to get pregnant with Liam, so I am guesing it might take a few months to get pregnant again.

I went to my midwife and discussed this issue of not having an AF. She said if it doesn't come naturally, take Provera (I got a prescription for it) middle of May. Give myself one goof AF after and start TTC.

I have my FX for a natural AF soon so I can start to TTC when I want too sooner than later. 

This can be very disheartening but I am trying to keep my chin up.


----------



## Freckles29

Hi ladies,

I would love to join in the discussion as well...

I'm 29 and my husband has finally decided we can try for baby number one from my 30th birthday (middle of may). I'm so excited I feel like I'm wishing my last few weeks of being a 'twenty something' away but I just can't help it. He is convinced it will happen on our first go..... I stopped the pill almost a year ago and have been on pre-natals/folic since sept 2011. Also managed to convince hubby to start on some zinc (apparently is good for his swimmers!).

My latest obsession is looking at maternity clothes-I think I may have a problem!

X


----------



## Cat lady

Good morning all, welcome to new girls too!
Well I am still waiting on symptoms that I may have accidently conceived but think it is still too early!! Although would almost be a week now! I cant really remember how long it took last time!
If I am not, we are all for planning for next month and going for a January or further in the year baby! I didnt want a baby close to christmas.
Am going to get some zinc and health type vitamins for dh today, after we mc in January I was gutted and want him to be on top form!
What are all you new girls doing to plan ahead?

Emma, any news from you? When are you ovulating etc? Are you doing Dr (Cant remember his name) method to aim for a girl?
xxx


----------



## EmmaM2

Hello ladies - can i join? I have a soon to be 20 month old and despite being petrified of having anymore it seems the baby bug has hit me! I am still REALLY nervous about having another baby but now find that i am also excited and can't stop thinking about it! When we start trying all hangs on a job interview i have next week - eek. If i get it we will wait until June to start but if not it may be sooner. It took us a while to get pregnant first time round but who knows this time. Good luck to all the ladies about to start!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hi girls! DH and I just decided to ditch the condoms and NTNP from the end of May. Can I join you? :)


----------



## mrspeanut

SLCMommy said:


> Hey everyone. Can I join?
> 
> I am WTT for May/June as well.
> 
> I got pregnant in October of 2011 and recently had a very traumatic 2nd trimester miscarriage of a little boy we named Liam Maxwell. I had a D&E, lost a lot of blood, was admitted into the hospital (supposed to be a same-day surgery) and ended up needing 5 blood transfusions.
> 
> Anyways, I have not gotten my AF yet. Although, I really would LOVE to start TTC in May/June. I wanted to give myself a good AF or two in order to build a wonderful environmental area for my rainbow baby. It took me three months to get pregnant with Liam, so I am guesing it might take a few months to get pregnant again.
> 
> I went to my midwife and discussed this issue of not having an AF. She said if it doesn't come naturally, take Provera (I got a prescription for it) middle of May. Give myself one goof AF after and start TTC.
> 
> I have my FX for a natural AF soon so I can start to TTC when I want too sooner than later.
> 
> This can be very disheartening but I am trying to keep my chin up.

Hi slcmommy, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. You are right to try and keep your chin up, I hope you are finding some comfort and support on bnb. 

Have you had a visit from AF yet? I have my fingers crossed it comes soon for you so you can be ready to ttc as soon as you want to.

Good luck xx


----------



## mrspeanut

Freckles29 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would love to join in the discussion as well...
> 
> I'm 29 and my husband has finally decided we can try for baby number one from my 30th birthday (middle of may). I'm so excited I feel like I'm wishing my last few weeks of being a 'twenty something' away but I just can't help it. He is convinced it will happen on our first go..... I stopped the pill almost a year ago and have been on pre-natals/folic since sept 2011. Also managed to convince hubby to start on some zinc (apparently is good for his swimmers!).
> 
> My latest obsession is looking at maternity clothes-I think I may have a problem!
> 
> X

Hiya freckles, welcome! I found myself browsing round the maternity section in red herring at the weekend. I absolutely love their stuff!

Sounds like you are doing everything in good time to ttc, fingers crossed you do get first time lucky!

Have you got any plans for your 30th? It was mine a few months ago. Had a blast at a rock gig! Xx


----------



## mrspeanut

Cat lady said:


> Good morning all, welcome to new girls too!
> Well I am still waiting on symptoms that I may have accidently conceived but think it is still too early!! Although would almost be a week now! I cant really remember how long it took last time!
> If I am not, we are all for planning for next month and going for a January or further in the year baby! I didnt want a baby close to christmas.
> Am going to get some zinc and health type vitamins for dh today, after we mc in January I was gutted and want him to be on top form!
> What are all you new girls doing to plan ahead?
> 
> Emma, any news from you? When are you ovulating etc? Are you doing Dr (Cant remember his name) method to aim for a girl?
> xxx

Hey cat lady, how are you doing? Have you had any symptoms? I am on the TWW too now - think I o'd on Saturday or Sunday. We have just had lots of :sex: lol, not tried for a girl in particular although I think I am swaying towards wanting one now. when are you going to test? Xx


----------



## mrspeanut

EmmaM2 said:


> Hello ladies - can i join? I have a soon to be 20 month old and despite being petrified of having anymore it seems the baby bug has hit me! I am still REALLY nervous about having another baby but now find that i am also excited and can't stop thinking about it! When we start trying all hangs on a job interview i have next week - eek. If i get it we will wait until June to start but if not it may be sooner. It took us a while to get pregnant first time round but who knows this time. Good luck to all the ladies about to start!

Hi Emma - I'm Emma too!

It is a bit nerve wracking thinking about doing it all again but I know what you mean about the baby bug just getting you! I am sooo excited too to think about maybe going to all those antenatal appointments and scans again! I just hope I don't get morning sickness lol :sick: 

Good luck for you job interview - you'll have to let us know how you get on! Xx


----------



## mrspeanut

mrsswaffer said:


> Hi girls! DH and I just decided to ditch the condoms and NTNP from the end of May. Can I join you? :)

Hello mrswaffer :hi:

Hooray for being able to ditch the bc in may! :dance:

Course you cn join in, great to meet you :) xx


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all. how have u been. so me n DH had officially stopped talkng BC and we are NP!! Yay.. so exited!!


----------



## mrspeanut

bbygurl719 said:


> hey all. how have u been. so me n DH had officially stopped talkng BC and we are NP!! Yay.. so exited!!

:dance: yay good news bbgurl! 

To bring you up to date we got a :bfn: last month. On cycle 2 now and definitely not casual about it anymore - and dh fully on board as he admitted he was disappointed we werent first time. Using opks and charting. Think I've o'd this month so on the TWW now. We've done everything we can so fingers crossed.

How have you been? Xx


----------



## SLCMommy

I haven't gotten AF yet. I'm still waiting :/:cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good luck mrspeanut! How exciting! :)


----------



## Vicyi

AF hit me last night so just 1 more cycle to go before TTC!! YAY!


----------



## bbygurl719

im srry u got :bfn: last month..to be honest i hope i dont et my :bfp: til may because of our disney trips w have planned. we leave tomorrow for disney for 4 days. fri and sat we will be at parks so no worry for a :bfp: for that as im on my break thru af. but we dont go back until april 27th for 9 days and will be going to 2 disney parks and 2 or 3 days of universal. and i dont want to b going on the rides not knowing if im preggo or not. (even tho i went on a roller coaster that oped durning my pregnancy last yr @ 20 weeks) but i was well into my 2nd trimester and not worried about MC but it would b newly this time and i would be so worried.. but if it happens ill b super excited lol. Dh seems to think it will happen right away this ime but i think it will take a lil while. i guess we will see hat happens. good luck on ur TWW and praying for a :bfp: for u!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Still no AF for me. Grr.... :(


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi Laura and other TTC in may/June ladies :)
I'm Rachael and me and OH are hoping to start TTC #1 in June xx


----------



## Vicyi

:hi: CC. Good luck for June. It'll be here before you know it. x


----------



## CakeCottage

i hope so vicyi i cant contain my excitement haha.... and im wishing my life away!!!


----------



## Vicyi

Aren't we all. lol. I 've got a busy next 2 weeks though so once they are both over i'll have under 3weeks till we start TTC no3!! EEK!!


----------



## Cat lady

Welcome to all the new girls, EmmaM2, I remember when we were both preggo together last time!
Emma, I have been feeling really sick, I remember getting really vomity really quickly last time so its quite a positive sign I am preggo! But wont test until wednesday, I ordered some tests yesterday, hopefully i'll get them through tomo and I will do a test then.
xxx


----------



## SLCMommy

STILL no AF for me! :( I'll be taking provera next month if it doesn't happen naturally. I'm feeling frustrated that my body is being lame.


----------



## mrspeanut

Cat lady said:


> Welcome to all the new girls, EmmaM2, I remember when we were both preggo together last time!
> Emma, I have been feeling really sick, I remember getting really vomity really quickly last time so its quite a positive sign I am preggo! But wont test until wednesday, I ordered some tests yesterday, hopefully i'll get them through tomo and I will do a test then.
> xxx

Have you tested yet catlady???! Hope you have been well xx


----------



## mrspeanut

SLCMommy said:


> STILL no AF for me! :( I'll be taking provera next month if it doesn't happen naturally. I'm feeling frustrated that my body is being lame.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: How long has this cycle been for you? Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Cat lady

Hey hun,
I did a test on Tuesday evening and then one on weds morning and both negative. Although if I were on a 28day cycle like I was before mc in Jan, I should have due on Tuesday or Weds, (My dates are dodgy) but since then I have had two 33day cycles, which would make me due on tomorrow, so will test Monday morning if I still havent come on. But I still have been feeling sick every day, have awful skin and headaches, all signs of pregnancy. I dont know, I kind of feel like its all in my head at the moment and my mind is playing tricks on me!
What about you? Done a test??
xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

I am being very cautious but had some positive tests! They are all faint lines though so just waiting and hoping they darken over the next few days. 

You are very patient to wait till Monday! I am going to be poas every morning now till I'm definite about what is going on! 

Great pregnancy type symptoms though, I really hope you get your bfp this time cat lady! X


----------



## Cat lady

AHHHH!!!!! Am sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Thats great news hun. Keep us up to date, its sounds like you are getting your xmas baby!
The reason I am waiting is because I was more disapointed than I realised when the tests were negative so I feel I need to wait until it would defo be correct, then it will either be a +ve or a -ve and I can make plans for the next month or 2 and eat as much blue cheese as I possibly can.
On a different note, I have stopped breastfeeding Thomas today too. He is 20 months old and I finally feel he is ready and I am strong enough to stop, so far...12 hours with no booby!
xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

20 months, wow that's a great achievement! I only did 4 months with Henry, when I started my pre-wedding diet it dried up almost straight away. I started weaning him though and he has done brilliantly with his food. I'd like to breastfeed the next one for longer though.

Fingers crossed for Monday, let us know xx I will let you know how the next few days pan out...


----------



## Cat lady

Thanks hun, I am proud of myself, especially after his start I felt I owed it to him to go as long as I could.
Will keep you updated, fingers X'ed for you too.
Night night hun, speak soon
xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

hey ladies hope u guys get ur BFP's im in my first TWW ever. never did it with my daughter.. unfountantly i just started my TWW


----------



## mrspeanut

Oooo how exciting bbgurl! Are you on the TWW board too? Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## bbygurl719

ive been looking at it tonight joined a few places but dont kno much about the TWW


----------



## Cat lady

Hey all,
Mrs Peanut, thought I would let you know, I tested early...and got a :bfp:!!
Am quite excited :happydance:, I just hope this ones a sticky one!! Will test again in the morning and make an appointment to see the doc for Thursday.
Am so shocked, after the 2 -ves I had, was convinced the symptoms were in my head.
xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Eeeep!! How exciting! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## mrspeanut

Fabulous news cat lady!!! :dance: really happy for you! 

Sadly i think i've had a chemical pregnancy, this morning's test hardly appeared then went negative, symptoms all lessened and tonight AF has put in an appearance :( what a shame, we would have been due at the same time. Always next time though.

I hope you have a wonderful 9 months, I will be stalking you tho lol! Xx


----------



## Cat lady

mrspeanut said:


> Fabulous news cat lady!!! :dance: really happy for you!
> 
> Sadly i think i've had a chemical pregnancy, this morning's test hardly appeared then went negative, symptoms all lessened and tonight AF has put in an appearance :( what a shame, we would have been due at the same time. Always next time though.
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful 9 months, I will be stalking you tho lol! Xx

Oh hun, Im so sorry. How disapointing, but will happen next month for you. Would love you to stalk me and I will be stalking you back! :hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed for a sticky one for you for next month.
xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz catlady and so sorry mrspeanut


----------



## Vicyi

:hugs: mrspeanut 

and congrats catlady!!

:dust: for everyone else and 21days for me!! eek!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Catlady - Congratulations!! I hope this is a happy & healthy 9 months!!!

Mrspeanut - I'm sorry sweetie :( I know it hurts, FX for next time it's a forever BFP :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hoping for a rainbow this summer! We did IVF in January and sadly lost our baby at 9 1/2 weeks. It was devastating to say the least. We are hoping to do one more cycle before we throw in the towel.


----------



## EmmaM2

wow - i need to keep up with this forum more - so much seems to have happened given its wtt and not ttc!! Thanks for the welcome ladies - huge congrats catlady - i'm sad we won't be preggy together again but v. excited for you. So sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy mrspeanut. Heres hoping things work out next time. 
Iluvbabies200 - v. sorry to hear your experience. Hang in there - everything crossed for your next cycle.
Well i didn't get the job i was going for so we are going to start trying next month - v. excited and still terified! xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Iluvbabies - I know the feeling :( I had a miscarriage just one day shy of my 15th week. FX for rainbow babies soon for us!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

SLCMommy said:


> Iluvbabies - I know the feeling :( I had a miscarriage just one day shy of my 15th week. FX for rainbow babies soon for us!

Oh hon that is so sad! Some days I do well and am filled with hope, others not so much.


----------



## jade30

getting pregnant. How long before should you take pre-natal vitamins instead of the ordinary ones? Its just i've got a 2 month


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey how r u guys. Its been awhile since I've posted I wanted to say Congratz to u. As for me I had my second baby girl Dec 22


----------



## ILuvBabies200

bbygurl719 said:


> Hey how r u guys. Its been awhile since I've posted I wanted to say Congratz to u. As for me I had my second baby girl Dec 22

Congrats to you! I am due with a baby boy in May! The impossible is possible! :baby:


----------



## Andi28

Hi.

I'm currently WTT until May/June and am so excited!!:happydance:

This will be the first time we have TTC

So a question for you ladies, other than your OH have you told family/friends of your plans?
I really want to but then do not want the additional pressure...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Andi28 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm currently WTT until May/June and am so excited!!:happydance:
> 
> This will be the first time we have TTC
> 
> So a question for you ladies, other than your OH have you told family/friends of your plans?
> I really want to but then do not want the additional pressure...

I couldn't not tell because we went through infertility procedures and needed help with the other 2. But other than my mom, this last round of IVF a year ago we told no one. Planned to announce the pregnancy at 12 weeks and then lost the baby at 9. :cry: But really I would keep it to yourself if you can.


----------

